# Unknown Cable just hanging under the car



## tibby (Jan 22, 2017)

Today I've noticed a cable hanging under the car and it's not connected to anywhere.
Anybody knows what this cable could be?
Thanks!


----------



## losacker (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like the temp sensor. Not exactly sure on the beetles but thats what the sensor looked like on my saab. (Id say they are pretty univeral)


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Outside air temp sensor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tibby (Jan 22, 2017)

Thank You!
That's it!
I'll try to mount it back somewhere.


----------

